# Eastern Water Dragon outdoor avairy enclosure



## PistolPython (Dec 29, 2018)

I finally finished my EWD avairy.
It took me about 6 months to collect all the parts which include.
Bunnings pond,
Treated pine decking wood.
Aqua one Nautalis 1400 UV filter.

It took me 2 days to build.
The water dragons are very active in their new environment.

I hid the pump under the decking and can be accessed by a hatch under the plant pot.
I have the pump running all the time to keep water clean.
Will look even better after plants are established.
I still have to set up more hides for when winter comes.
Only have a video to show how it looks.


----------



## Benno87 (Dec 30, 2018)

Love it. Imagine the dragons do too. Well done


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Dec 31, 2018)

Well done , very spoilt water dragons (even if one is a bit camera shy).


----------



## TheRamiRocketMan (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm a bit inspired! Did you use a coating for the decking or did you buy it pre-treated?

Also how did you do the rocks?


----------



## Hoplo (Jan 2, 2019)

nice work mate


----------



## PistolPython (Jan 2, 2019)

TheRamiRocketMan said:


> I'm a bit inspired! Did you use a coating for the decking or did you buy it pre-treated?
> 
> Also how did you do the rocks?


The rock in the background was from an old vivarium.
Its a pre made corner piece.
The decking is just pre treated.
I figure their not going to eat it.
I was inspired by watching youtube videos of EWDs in the wild with backyard ponds and swimming pools.

The pond has been going for 2 weeks now and still tests ok.
The filter is working well


----------



## TheRamiRocketMan (Jan 4, 2019)

How did you support the pond full of water? Is there a frame or some kind of substrate underneath the decking?


----------



## PistolPython (Jan 4, 2019)

TheRamiRocketMan said:


> How did you support the pond full of water? Is there a frame or some kind of substrate underneath the decking?


Built a frame and a few bricks to support it.
First time i filled it up it caved in from no supprt underneath.
If the frame didnt work i was going to fill it up with dirt and install


----------



## Dangerworm (Jan 4, 2019)

This is awsome


----------



## TheRamiRocketMan (Jan 4, 2019)

PistolPython said:


> Built a frame and a few bricks to support it.
> First time i filled it up it caved in from no supprt underneath.
> If the frame didnt work i was going to fill it up with dirt and install



Ah, bricks! Of course! I’m in the process of building a very similar design to yours but I had the same collapse issue upon filling. I was going to go with bags of sand but bricks would make for excellent structural support. Thank you!


----------

